# Seasons Grievings



## Chiller (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## woodsac (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh man Chiller...this is sweet :thumbsup: 
I love your reflection subject. Breaking out of the norm. Awesome! The sun and the coloring really make this shot.


----------



## JonK (Dec 20, 2005)

haha  

u rok man. brilliant.


----------



## M @ k o (Dec 20, 2005)

I like the title Chiller and love the shot dude, awesome :thumbup:


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 20, 2005)

chiller.....are you in my back yard????

this is the best christmas pic i have ever seen... i want this one as a christmas card!!

what a great idea... your so awesome... the sun breaking across the sky, and the cemetary in the reflection...the cross in the snow... cool cool shot!


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 20, 2005)

tell me you set this up! :lmao:


----------



## SteveEllis (Dec 20, 2005)

No photographer in the refection.... Hmmm.... thats either photoshop or one hell of a zoom lens!

Awesome tho, I like it 

Come on Chiller, tell us how you did it


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 20, 2005)

SteveEllis said:
			
		

> No photographer in the refection.... Hmmm.... thats either photoshop or one hell of a zoom lens!
> 
> Awesome tho, I like it
> 
> Come on Chiller, tell us how you did it



isnt that you on the left...maybe kneeling???


----------



## SteveEllis (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm going with the Zoom lens option, theres a suspicious black shape in the dead centre between the head stones


----------



## snownow (Dec 20, 2005)

:thumbup: :thumbup: Damm nice shot, once again very well done


----------



## woodsac (Dec 20, 2005)

SteveEllis said:
			
		

> I'm going with the Zoom lens option, theres a suspicious black shape in the dead centre between the head stones


I'm with Steve on this one


----------



## terri (Dec 20, 2005)

You're so clever, Carl. This is terrific!!! :thumbup: 

I'm going with the others, that's you, wisely kneeling between the headstones, knowing you would not be a factor in the image. Very well-executed, my friend, very well-executed. 

This should totally be your next Christmas card.


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 20, 2005)

SteveEllis said:
			
		

> I'm going with the Zoom lens option, theres a suspicious black shape in the dead centre between the head stones



nah, i looked again..that is shadow from the sun thru the trees...
maybe its him on the right..in the bottom...???  :mrgreen: 

where is chiller...where is chiller??? come out come out where ever you are..


----------



## Mansi (Dec 20, 2005)

absolutely stunning! beautiful colors


----------



## Joerocket (Dec 20, 2005)

Love it man, great title too.... took me a second.

-Joe


----------



## zedin (Dec 20, 2005)

You can sorta see a tripod leg in the lower right reflection.. other then that *shrug* maybe some gear in the lower left but no clue =p

Great shot and good job keeping the photographer out of it.


----------



## charizzi (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow!  How creative!!  Wonderful shot!!


----------



## Chiller (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your awesome comments.  Yes, Im there, but sort of hiding. 
  Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Calliope (Dec 20, 2005)

What a place for an ornament!!  Awesome shot as usual!


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 20, 2005)

what a wonderful idea! The title totally suits the locale, to boot! Congratulation once again! And why don't you shoot the cemetary where I live? Some interesting tombstones, espeically one. It's said that in the row of priest graves, there's one that's practically a shrine. It's got all sorts of candles, rosaries, EVERYTHING because it's said this priest mite become a saint!!


----------



## Chiller (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks Calliope and Matty-bass.  I appreciate your comments.  
  Matty.  I would love to see that cemetery one time.  Do you have any shots of it?


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 21, 2005)

hey chiller? i just tried to do this at work...( sorry for  stealing your idea...my bad, but hey, its not like i am taking your last piece of bread, right????)

so i had this chick stand like mary, and draped a scarf over her head, and took a shot of her by the christmas tree...and hiding is the hardest part... i kept seeing me in it...so finally i figured out how to change it here, but how did you do it at the cemetary?? are you dressed in all white? or did you cover yourself with snow??? you really dont have to answer... i just wanted to bump this so more can see it...i thought it was too cool...!!!


----------



## Chiller (Dec 21, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> hey chiller? i just tried to do this at work...( sorry for  stealing your idea...my bad, but hey, its not like i am taking your last piece of bread, right????)
> 
> so i had this chick stand like mary, and draped a scarf over her head, and took a shot of her by the christmas tree...and hiding is the hardest part... i kept seeing me in it...so finally i figured out how to change it here, but how did you do it at the cemetary?? are you dressed in all white? or did you cover yourself with snow??? you really dont have to answer... i just wanted to bump this so more can see it...i thought it was too cool...!!!



O.K.  the secret is....you put the camera on a stone...set the timer, and bury yourself in snow. That was it... Easy eh?:lmao: 
  Not sure how y'all can do it where you are.


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 21, 2005)

crap..... no snow.... wonder if i can bury up in leaves....or mulch... or, i know...how bout i just bury up.... a grave yard... bury up!!!  ahh.. i slay me...get it? slay...graves..?    i dying here....!!  oh, wait...dying  graves...

ok..done... done like dinner....over out... finished...dead... ahhh dead...

ok... sorry... * walks out....laughing my arse off...*


----------



## Chiller (Dec 21, 2005)

:roll:    oh boy April...


----------



## terri (Dec 21, 2005)

Chiller said:
			
		

> O.K. the secret is....you put the camera on a stone...set the timer, and bury yourself in snow. That was it... Easy eh?:lmao:
> Not sure how y'all can do it where you are.


:thumbup:


----------



## Midnight Reign (Dec 21, 2005)

Super photo.  I really like this .


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 21, 2005)

When I get my Digital Rebel XT after Christmas, I'll be taking puh-lenty of pictures and since the cemetary is on my direct way to work from school, I'll get some shots in! Still life is my favourite! :mrgreen:

Once again, a great shot!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 21, 2005)

It just screams "Have a Merry Chiller Christmas"

  great shot


----------



## manaheim (Dec 22, 2005)

hahahahah... wow... niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice... LOL


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 22, 2005)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> It just screams "Have a Merry Chiller Christmas"
> 
> great shot




ahhh man, it does.... that needs to be your christmas card next year, with the caption of " have a merry chiller christmas..."

waaaaaahaaaaaa.....

talk to nicole about working those up for you...with "yamis productions"
she will help ya if you wanna do it..!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiller (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for the ideas.   I may have to save this one for next year...and throw in the avatar in the middle for fun.  
 wwwhahahahaha.


----------



## Rob (Dec 22, 2005)

That is insanely good. Twisted even. Marvellous. Make it a Christmas card - bet nobody who isn't a photographer will notice!

Rob


----------



## EscapeTurn (Dec 22, 2005)

Awesome shot. Really, really cool concept!


----------



## suryad (Dec 22, 2005)

Amazingly creative! I love it...a B&W version would rock as well!


----------



## wls3 (Dec 22, 2005)

Chill

You are way out there man.
That's a compliment.

Bill


----------



## Peanuts (Dec 22, 2005)

I generally don't comment on photos that have gotten a lot of praise because I can never think of anything original to say, but in this case, I will just repeat everyone on how great this photo is.


----------



## Chiller (Dec 22, 2005)

Thank you all for your awesome comments and replies.  I appreciate all of them.


----------



## Rob (Dec 22, 2005)

I don't normally comment twice, but it's worth it. Picture of the year for me, honestly!

Rob


----------



## Knot Fan (Dec 22, 2005)

This does look like my backyard....home sweet home

Really a great shot


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 22, 2005)

if i die at christmas, send that as a card and say Season's Grievings. OrI'll haunt you. Although you'd be excited if i haunted you


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 23, 2005)

It just doesn't get any cooler then this Chiller, way cool dude!


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 23, 2005)

Knot Fan said:
			
		

> This does look like my backyard....home sweet home
> 
> Really a great shot



just in case you didn't know...this is my child...( child, he will be 20 in a few weeks..but still....didnt want you to think... what is he talking about??)


----------



## Chiller (Dec 23, 2005)

Wow...thank you all for your comments.  I really really appreciate all of them
  Hey...Knot fan... welcome to the forum dude. !!!    Gheesh....I gotta see this back yard.  I have heard a lot aboot it. 

  Well I have printed this off here at work as a Christmas card...to the wondering eyes of my co-workers.  They gave up on me years ago.  
  Thank you all again for your comments.


----------



## weeping widow (Jan 1, 2006)

:-| "Seasons Grievings"- My sentiments are soooo reflected in this photo! Thanks for sharing and I hope I can get on your Christmas Card list.


----------



## kalee (Jan 1, 2006)

how'd i miss this?!

this is magnificent!


----------



## james21 (Jan 1, 2006)

:hail::hail: WOW...i dont know whether to go throw my camera away right now or go out and try to get better....absolutly amazing


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 1, 2006)

ok, I was reticent to comment it too, pretty much for the same reasons as Peanuts, but it keeps coming back, as though asking me to say it's AWESOME!!!
Reminds me right away what Xmas is all about... joke. But seriously, I like the new vision it offers, cause i'm seriously sick of rudolf, santa, frosty and Co. 
Once again I really love that vision.
D'you think santa chiller might send me one next year, if i'm reeeeeally nice?


----------



## Chiller (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks soooo much for all your awesome comments.   Maybe I will make this my official TPF Christmas card next year.  
 Thanks everyone.. I appreciate it.


----------



## Lensmeister (Jan 2, 2006)

And Chiller just keeps getting better ... AWESOME ... and original ..... 

Love the photo.  Love the Title.  Love the concept ! 

Excellent ...


----------



## ozzono (Jan 2, 2006)

I like this photography, and without a doubt, you have looked for a different point.  You deal with Christmas, that normally goes accompanied of joy, with reflections death.  It is a good contrast.  Greetings from Spain

Me gusta esta fotografía, y sin duda, has buscado un punto diferente.  Tratas la Navidad, que normalmente va acompañada de alegría, con reflejos de muerte. Es una buen contraste.  Saludos desde España


----------

